
Ask HN: Got acquired now have some problems - ginsing
Hello, 
Im one of first employees and still working in the company.
We was acquired by one of NASDAQ companies for quite good money 2 years ago with kind of standart scheme like:
Some money right now on the table and for the rest you have an option.<p>I own less then 1% of the company and never seen any papers except some documents regards first money trance and some SEC fillings regards our deal where was some notes regards that: company A acquired 80% of the company B, remaining 20% we have in option.<p>1 year ago i executed half of my stocks with option rights and got a money everything was just fine.<p>Now im trying to leave the company and sell my remaining stocks but the company offering me 3 times less the money and telling me sell or keep this stocks to yourself.<p>What can i do?
======
LoSpietato
First of all, you should ask yourself why have they changed the game that was
being played before? In other words, why are they playing hardball now?

~~~
ginsing
Was trying to get the info, but unfortunately no clue. M&A team which one was
responsible in time the deal was made - already gone.(

